# Pump Pliers Klein Vs. Knipex



## nick.sek (Mar 3, 2013)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WdIlKIOrgi8&feature=youtu.be

Hey everybody, Just finished uploading my final Klein Vs. Knipex video. This time pump pliers, we all got a pair lying around. Got to admit the Knipex Cobra is awesome the ability to lock onto a work piece is huge - instant hook for a tool belt, but Klein makes an awesome pair as well (made in germany though). 

Anyfeed back would be greatly appreciated.

Thanks,

Nick


----------



## That_Dude (Feb 13, 2012)

nick.sek said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WdIlKIOrgi8&feature=youtu.be
> 
> Hey everybody, Just finished uploading my final Klein Vs. Knipex video. This time pump pliers, we all got a pair lying around. Got to admit the Knipex Cobra is awesome the ability to lock onto a work piece is huge - instant hook for a tool belt, but Klein makes an awesome pair as well (made in germany though).
> 
> ...


Another informative video. :thumbup: One thing I definitely picked up on is that the Klein looks to be ether a Knipex or NWS re-brand. So, really it's like the same pliers, just with subtle differences. Still planning on getting the Cobra pliers to phase out my old Channellock Grip-lok pliers. Keep up the good work. :thumbsup:


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

nick.sek said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WdIlKIOrgi8&feature=youtu.be
> 
> Hey everybody, Just finished uploading my final Klein Vs. Knipex video. This time pump pliers, we all got a pair lying around. Got to admit the Knipex Cobra is awesome the ability to lock onto a work piece is huge - instant hook for a tool belt, but Klein makes an awesome pair as well (made in germany though).
> 
> ...


Good man Nick.

You love this stuff..:thumbup:

Happy thanksgiving :thumbup:


----------



## nick.sek (Mar 3, 2013)

HARRY304E said:


> Good man Nick.
> 
> You love this stuff..:thumbup:
> 
> Happy thanksgiving :thumbup:


Happy thanks giving back to you! 

Thanks for the props:thumbsup:


----------



## nick.sek (Mar 3, 2013)

That_Dude said:


> Another informative video. :thumbup: One thing I definitely picked up on is that the Klein looks to be ether a Knipex or NWS re-brand. So, really it's like the same pliers, just with subtle differences. Still planning on getting the Cobra pliers to phase out my old Channellock Grip-lok pliers. Keep up the good work. :thumbsup:


Made in Germany is a new one for Klein, I did not want to focus on that to much so I figure the more observant would clue in (Klein seems to be a sensitive issue around here lol ). 

Thanks for the props!


----------



## yamatitan (Sep 4, 2010)

nick.sek said:


> Made in Germany is a new one for Klein, I did not want to focus on that to much so I figure the more observant would clue in (Klein seems to be a sensitive issue around here lol ).
> 
> Thanks for the props!


They are NWS re-branded with klein.


----------



## ponyboy (Nov 18, 2012)

How many videos do you have where knipex didn't "win"? I'm genuinely curious. Channellocks are better than either of those pieces if junk


----------



## Ozzy1990 (Jan 24, 2013)

ponyboy said:


> Channellocks are better than either of those pieces if junk


I hope you are trolling.


----------



## ponyboy (Nov 18, 2012)

Ozzy1990 said:


> I hope you are trolling.


Nope. I've put enough time in with the tools to form my own opinions. You'll get there someday


----------



## KennyW (Aug 31, 2013)

Is the adjustment mechanism on the NWS ratcheting? 

In other words, can you adjust the jaws smaller simply by sliding them together without pushing the button? If so that is a huge win for the NWS/Klein. 

I actually find it really annoying that I have to push the button to adjust the cobras smaller. 
Bahco pump pliers ratchet in, it's a way nicer system. At some point I will replace my Knipex with something that ratchets in.


----------



## Ozzy1990 (Jan 24, 2013)

KennyW said:


> Is the adjustment mechanism on the NWS ratcheting?
> 
> In other words, can you adjust the jaws smaller simply by sliding them together without pushing the button? If so that is a huge win for the NWS/Klein.
> 
> ...


Yes.


----------



## KennyW (Aug 31, 2013)

Ah thanks I see it was demonstrated later in the video. IMO that feature is HUGE.


----------



## nick.sek (Mar 3, 2013)

ponyboy said:


> How many videos do you have where knipex didn't "win"? I'm genuinely curious. Channellocks are better than either of those pieces if junk


I didn't realize that, I guess I am a person who love innovation! Klein makes a good product, but there is so much more for the money out there.


----------



## ponyboy (Nov 18, 2012)

nick.sek said:


> I didn't realize that, I guess I am a person who love innovation! Klein makes a good product, but there is so much more for the money out there.


Do you work for knipex? Totally innocent and honest question


----------



## BababooeyHTJ (May 31, 2013)

KennyW said:


> Is the adjustment mechanism on the NWS ratcheting?
> 
> In other words, can you adjust the jaws smaller simply by sliding them together without pushing the button? If so that is a huge win for the NWS/Klein.
> 
> ...


I agree, thats why I'm a big fan of my Irwin groovelock pliers. I keep the little 6" pair in my pouch at all times. They're perfect for most jobs imo.


----------



## nick.sek (Mar 3, 2013)

ponyboy said:


> Do you work for knipex? Totally innocent and honest question


Nope, no paid product placement here, I got exposed to them at my work - they provide all the tools as I work with precious metal, easier to keep track of everything. And German company buys German tools, and for good reason - they really hold up to the abuse of everyday.


----------



## TGGT (Oct 28, 2012)

I like most things channellock except for their channellocks. I use the cobras everyday.

Channelock nut busters make a good substitute for a pipe wrench though.


----------



## Big John (May 23, 2010)

I'm a Knipex fanboy, but even if I weren't I've never liked Klein pump pliers. The order goes:

Knipex > Channellock > Two-sticks-duct-taped-together > Klein


----------



## BBQ (Nov 16, 2010)

Big John said:


> I'm a Knipex fanboy, but even if I weren't I've never liked Klein pump pliers. The order goes:
> 
> Knipex > Channellock > Two-sticks-duct-taped-together > Klein


Ouch. 


Where does harbor freight and south wire fit in your list?


----------



## Going_Commando (Oct 1, 2011)

BBQ said:


> Ouch.  Where does harbor freight and south wire fit in your list?


 He already named them. Two sticks duct taped together. :laughing:


----------



## jeffmoss26 (Dec 8, 2011)

I've always preferred Channellock for tongue and groove pliers, even after using the Knipex. Old habits die hard (plus my uncle was a plumber for 30 years).


----------



## Big John (May 23, 2010)

jeffmoss26 said:


> I've always preferred Channellock for tongue and groove pliers, even after using the Knipex....


 The thing that impressed me about the Knipex Cobras was the gripping strength. I grabbed hold of a pipe and could literally almost lift my body off the ground by the pliers without them slipping. 

Maybe pipe-jaw Channellocks can also do that and I just got suckered? I honestly don't know.


----------



## nick.sek (Mar 3, 2013)

Big John said:


> The thing that impressed me about the Knipex Cobras was the gripping strength. I grabbed hold of a pipe and could literally almost lift my body off the ground by the pliers without them slipping.
> 
> Maybe pipe-jaw Channellocks can also do that and I just got suckered? I honestly don't know.


I was working near a ladder (mounted on a wall) the other day used the cobra to hold my tool bag, at a more comfortable level - this thing really rocks!


----------



## TGGT (Oct 28, 2012)

Big John said:


> The thing that impressed me about the Knipex Cobras was the gripping strength. I grabbed hold of a pipe and could literally almost lift my body off the ground by the pliers without them slipping.
> 
> Maybe pipe-jaw Channellocks can also do that and I just got suckered? I honestly don't know.


Nutbusters will definitely hold your weight, BUT cobra/alligators are more versatile.


----------



## Jlarson (Jun 28, 2009)

I like the nutbusters, I wish the 410 model had 2 more adjustments though. I use them when I'm doing galvy and black iron. The big ones come in handy too.


----------

